# HowTo "Maintain Gentoo Best Practices" - wiki-Artikel lost..

## JKRock

hallo,

 wer in letzter Zeit auf beim gentoo wiki vorbeigeschaut hat,

hat sicherlich bemerkt, dass sehr viele artikel wegen eines DB-Crashes verloren gegangen sind...

Einer dieser Artikel, der mich sehr interessiert hatte, war der übers ordentlich [url=

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Maintain_Gentoo_-_%22Best_Practices%22]updaten und pflegen[/url] einer gentoo-distribution.

Leider habe ich mir diesen nicht gesichert und kann mich auch schlecht an die tipps erinnern...

Hat irgendjemand diesen artikel offline, oder auf papier?

Oder gibt es an anderer Stelle eine so ausführliche Liste an Tipps?

Wir könnten auch an dieser Stelle hier die besten Practices sammeln...

gruß JKRock

----------

## Necoro

Hah - auf gentoo-wiki.info (was ja sonst eine Backup-Lösung darstellt) ist es leider net vorhanden. Wahrscheinlich kam irgendein Backupscript net mit den "" im Titel zurecht  :Wink: 

----------

## zworK

Die Seite gibts noch (wie viele andere auch) im Google Cache: hier

Suchen lohnt sich   :Smile: . Nur sind die Seiten evtl. nicht auf dem letzten Stand.

----------

## JKRock

@zworK: danke, ich vergesse immer wieder den google-cache!

@Necoro: auch dank an dir! kannte bisher nicht gentoo-wiki.info...

----------

## hitachi

gentoo-wiki.com bittet ja darum, dass die Artikel von .info wieder in die richtige wiki kommen. Es soll nur nicht blind kopiert werden. Wenn Dir der Artikel so wichtig ist, wäre die halbe Stunde oder Stunde sicher eine sinnvolle Investition.

----------

